# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Τα σκανδαλιάρικα  σταντ

## Athina

Νομίζω ότι τα υπερευχαριστήθηκαν!
Και τα δύο χειροποίητα.

Πρώτο σταντ με 15ευρώ





Δεύτερο σταντ με 6,20 (ευχαριστώ πολύ την Μάρλεν για την ιδέα :Love0038: )



 :Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011:

----------


## kaveiros

Μηπως να το κανεις επαγγελματικα?  :Happy:  τελεια ειναι!!!

----------


## moutro

Πάρα πολύ όμορφα μπράβο!!!!Το 2ο από τι υλικά είναι?Γιατί εγώ ως κάτι παρόμοιο του έχω δώσει μια ονειροπαγίδα,την οποία φυσικά και διέλυσε!!!! όποτε κάτι τέτοιο είναι ότι πρέπει...

----------


## mitsman

Πραγματικα υπεροχα!!! σε ευχαριστουμε Αθηνουλα!!!!!

----------


## ria

αθηνα υπεροχα τα σταντ..και για να σου δωσω μια ιδεα μιας και πιανουν τα χερια σου...νομιζω μια απλη πλαστικη κρεμαστρα για ρουχα ντυμενη με χοντρο σχοινι..ειναι μια πολυ καλη ιδεα για τα μικρα σου!!!!!!!! και παλι υπεροχο αποτελεσμα..σαν του εμποριου και καλυτερα!!!!!!!!

----------


## Athina

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!
Μάρθα έχεις πμ...

----------


## Oneiropagida

Γεια στα χέρια σου Αθηνούλα!!!!! Πολύ όμορφα!!!!! Μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## giotakismille

πολυ ωραια!

----------


## Athina

*Stand No3*

Ευχαριστώ πολύ την Μαρία (*humangee*) που μου έδωσε αυτό το πολύ ωραίο "κλαδί"
Επειδή δεν είχα τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία για να το βιδώσω σε μια βάση αποφάσισα να το αφήσω σε μια γλάστρα όπως το είχε η Μαρία,όχι όμως γεμισμένη με χώμα (δεν μου φάνηκε καλή ιδέα) αλλά με τσιμέντο.Το τσιμέντο καλύπτει περίπου το 1/2 της γλάστρας και από πάνω έχω βάλει ροκανίδι για να μην έρχονται τα πουλιά σε επαφή με το τσιμέντο.Όταν μου το έφερε το είχε πλύνει ήδη αυτή με νερό και ξύδι.Εγώ το άφησα να στεγνώσει καλά και πλέον έχω ένα τεράστιο σταντ για το μονάκριβό μου Σνούφελ και τον φιλοξενούμενο μας Cheddar!!! 
Και τώρα πολλές φώτο...








Και με τα μικρά πάνω...

*Σνουφέλι*


 (ο φακός μας έπιασε εν ώρα τραγουδιού  :: )

*Cheddar*

----------


## geog87

καλα το σταντ με το κλαδι στη γλαστρα ειναι ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

απιστευτο σταντ!μπραβο στην  μαρια για την κινηση της αυτη!θα το χαρουν απιστευτα πιστευω!!

----------


## sarpijk

Μεγια το σταντ! Τα ξυλακια παγωτου που τα βρισκω?

----------


## mai_tai

παρα πολυ καλο.....μπραβο !!1

----------


## Athina

> Μεγια το σταντ! Τα ξυλακια παγωτου που τα βρισκω?


Μπορείς να αγοράσεις από βιβλιοπωλεία,σε μαγαζιά που πουλάνε είδη χειροτεχνίας και φυσικά...από τα παγωτά  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lagreco69

Αθηνα ειναι υπεροχα!!!! και τα δυο!! παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!  :Happy0030:  :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ειλικρινά έχω δει πάααααρα πολλά stands, αλλά αυτό εδώ είναι το κάτι άλλο !!! Πολλά πολλά συγχαρητήρια Αθηνά  !!!  


*

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μπράβο Αθηνά! Πανέμορφο σταντ! Φυσικό και περιπετειώδες!! Θα το χαρούν πολύ!!! Κι εσύ μαζί τους!!

----------


## Jonny

Πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή, μπράβο θα το λατρέψουν τα μικρούλια σου!

----------


## vicky_ath

Υπέροχο!!! Μπράβο στη Μαρία, τόσο για τη δημιουργία της, όσο και για την κίνησή της!!

----------


## Εφη

Αθηνούλα εξαιρετικά...μπράβο σου...απλά,φυσικά και με πολλές δυνατότητες για παιχνίδια....

----------


## Εφη

και παρατηρώντας το τρίτο με τη γλάστρα...όλα τα λεφτά....

----------


## moutro

Φανταστικο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## terraki2002

καλα μοναδικο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!θελω και εγωωω

----------


## teo24

Τωρα τα ειδα κι εγω.Μπραβο Αθηνα,πολυ ομορφα.

----------


## renaki17

Γειαα σας !Ν ακνω μια ερωτηση μηπως γινετε να μου στιλεις σε πμ τι ξυλο χρησιμοποιησες στο πρωτο σταντ  :Confused0013:  :Happy0045: 
Ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων !

----------


## Athina

Καλησπέρα,για το πρώτο σταντ χρησιμοποίησα ξύλινες πατήθρες πουλιών που μπορείς να βρεις σε πετ σοπ.Πήρα δύο μεγέθη.Ένα χοντρό για το κέντρο και ένα πιο μικρό (κατάλληλο για κοκατίλ) το οποίο έκοψα και έκανα τα σκαλάκια γύρο γύρο.

----------


## kokatil

πανεμορφα!!

----------

